# What's your routine?



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Good morning everyone!

We are trying to establish a better routine with Kipper. We've had a few accidents and I think we need to get more strict with how we do things. We were so excited to have him home we were a little lax.

First question: what's your morning routine? As in, do you take your dog out as soon as you let him/her out of the crate? Then feed? Then take out again? Or feed first thing, then take out?

Second question: how long after your dog eats does he/she need to poop? I feel like right now we have no clue!

Kipper was only pooping/peeing when on walks, so I've decided he's not going on any walks until he's gone in the backyard first. I'm not saying I don't want to walk him, I most certainly do, but I do not want him to use the walks as his only time for relieving himself. But he doesn't seem to be interested in going in the yard. I will be out there for 30 minutes with him and he will not go. Needless to say, we've had accidents in the house. :frusty:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

R-E-L-A-X I do agree that it is all about routine so the fact that you're wanting to set on is a awesome start. How old is Kipper? My two are 1 and almost 3, so if Kipper is still a pup this might not work.


Ari214 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> We are trying to establish a better routine with Kipper. We've had a few accidents and I think we need to get more strict with how we do things. We were so excited to have him home we were a little lax.
> 
> First question: what's your morning routine? As in, do you take your dog out as soon as you let him/her out of the crate? Then feed? Then take out again? Or feed first thing, then take out?


I take my two out first thing (6:30-7:00). I have a fenced back yard so I just watch the and they generally just pee. We go for a walk from about 8:00-9:00 when my two generally do their #2. I feed them when we get back about 9:00'ish and if they haven't done #2 on the walk it's back out back again for a run around then then they are generally done with #2's until 5:00-6:00.



Ari214 said:


> Second question: how long after your dog eats does he/she need to poop? I feel like right now we have no clue!


I think it really depends on the age of your pup. If you do keep them on a consistent eating schedule they will have a consistent poop schedule. I remember my two going out for a poo shortly after eating or at least after they eat and have run around a bit. Running around does seem to get them to go.



Ari214 said:


> Kipper was only pooping/peeing when on walks, so I've decided he's not going on any walks until he's gone in the backyard first. I'm not saying I don't want to walk him, I most certainly do, but I do not want him to use the walks as his only time for relieving himself. But he doesn't seem to be interested in going in the yard. I will be out there for 30 minutes with him and he will not go. Needless to say, we've had accidents in the house. :frusty:


I know this sounds crazy but I know when my guys have to go. I have drilled into their heads "go pee" "go poop" and I think they know what I expect. This is especially helpful if they get distracted and need to be reminded. Do you keep him on a leash outside when you're out back trying to get him to go? If not that might be a good idea. I would try to get him to understand a potty command. Treats when they go when you tell them too. Does he give you any signals that he has to go outside like door scratching or barking? Sometimes when they are puppies these cues are very subtle. I'm fortunate that Mae rings bells and Timmy scratches. Sometimes when they do that go outside, after they've scratched and rang, they don't go to the bathroom until I say "go pee" etc... and then they're like "oh yea that's why I wanted to go outside."

Hang in there and I would keep him on a leash out back if you think he has to go and isn't and keep giving him your potty command. Keep on a constant feeding schedule and things will come together eventually, it might take a little time. If you get him to run around a little even on his leash it might work things out a little quicker too! ound:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My routine with Molly is to take her out first thing in the morning and last thing at night. She is 10 months old now and doesn't need to go out as frequently during the day but when she was younger we were doing every hour or so. Any time she has been crated either because we went out or she was taking a nap she immediately goes out to potty when we open the crate. Also after eating or drinking or playing. If she did not potty when I took her out she would go back in the crate for awhile and then we would try again. This seemed like a full time job for awhile but it was so worth it. She now tells me 90% of the time that she needs to go out and the rest of the time is on my initiative. I would say it is a good idea if you can get them to potty in their yard before you walk them. I find Molly is a much better walker when she is not constantly sniffing around for a potty spot during our walk.


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ha. Yes, I do need to relax. This is my first dog and I'm running around like a chicken with its head cut off wanting to do everything perfectly! 

Kipper is 8-10 months old. I have started to put him on his harness and leash when I take him to the backyard. I walk around with him and say out there with him the whole time. I know it takes time, I just want to make sure what I'm doing will eventually work 

I think I may start taking treats with me and reward him when he does go in the yard. I have not been doing that. 

I have not picked up on any clues that he may be sending out regarding wanting to go out. Maybe I should also introduce a bell to our routine?


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree. Our walks consisted of him stopping every 2 minutes to pee and mark his territory somewhere, then me stressing out about him pooping on a neighbor's yard and getting the evil eye. NOT fun! 

When I take him out and he doesn't go, I keep him on his leash tied near me. I had not thought of putting him back in his crate... would that be better? As I said in another thread, he never goes inside his crate if we're around. His crate is not in a "high traffic" area, though..


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think putting the crate in a high traffic area may help. I have one crate upstairs for bedtime and another downstairs in the great room. This way she can still see me if I am in the kitchen or living room areas and feel less isolated. Also as they get more freedom in the house most will go in there willingly if you leave the door open and they want a nap or some alone time with a toy, etc.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think if you want to use the crate to housetrain Kipper or to reinforce previous housetraining then maybe it would be a good idea to put him in there instead of on a leash tied to you. Then after you get him to go outside he can have supervised freedom in the house or then tie him to you so he can't get out of sight. Good luck!


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

That makes sense. I'm going to invest in a second crate  Thank you for your help!!! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Zeke is about 5 months, and my first havanese, so I'm not the expert but can give you my experience.

I take him out as soon as he comes out of the crate in the morning (7am) and we hang out in the yard until he does both #1 and #2. We then go in and he plays, eats, cuddles, etc. until we go for a walk (8am). On his walk he'll #1 and on occasion another #2 but not often.

During the day we take him out about every 90 minutes and that time has been expanding as he gets older, so by your pup's age it may be 2 - 2.5 hours apart.

He has lunch about noon. In the mid-late afternoon he'll #2 again.

He has dinner about 5pm and on his evening walk around 7pm he'll often, but not always #2 again.

He is only in his crate to sleep at night, or when we leave him home alone and we go out for dinner or to the store. We have had only rare accidents in the house since he was about 3 months old. I think keeping his routine predictable and stable has really helped that.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Crates are a relatively inexpensive option for a safe place, and they always seem to get a negative rap. My two are completely house trained and I still use crates downstairs when its feeding time or when someone comes over until they are calm enough to come out as well as other countless reasons. I leave the crate doors open when they're not inside and they sleep in there at times. Obviously they would rather be out but if Kipper can get the concept of coming out if he does his business outside (eventually) he may do his business quicker. I love my crates downstairs.


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

So he pees and poops both in your yard and while on walks about the same amount. That's good to know. With Kipper it was getting to the point where he was only doing it on walks. I do not want him to get used to that because I don't feel right having him poop on people's yards all the time. Every once in a while it's okay. A dog has got to go.. but I want to get to a point where he's okay doing both, like you mention with Zeke.

Thank you!


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't think crates are evil, as long as they're not used for punishment. Which I never intend to do. Kipper sleeps in his crate downstairs and he seems to accept pretty well. 

If I can use it as a tool to help me housetrain him further, then I think I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## Victoria (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello there! I can so relate to wanting to get it all right and perfect. I "studied" for weeks on end before we brought our Gizmo home. And this forum was so wonderful for info as we prepared to have a puppy (and havanese) for the first time.

Gizmo is now 8 months old (was two months when we got him) and can't imagine our home without him. I was very strict with our potty routine from the start and it has paid off. 

He's crated at night and often lies in there during the day. He gets let out by 7am every day and is on a tie-out. In the beginning, I took him out with the leash, to the same area, every 45 minutes (on a timer) religiously and gave the "go potty" command. When he's out doing his business, I put his food in his dish and fresh water. He comes in and immediately goes upstairs to make sure his playmates are awake (our daughters). He usually will not eat until later morning. He usually naps after the kids get on the bus for school. 

Now he lets me know when he has to go out. When we go for walks, I make sure he goes in his spot beforehand.

Had you gotten him recently, as an older pup? If he's having accidents in the home, what I did with Gizmo to housetrain, was if he wasn't being held, played with, or outside, he was in his crate. Before he was crated, he was taken out. After he was taken out of the crate, first thing is he was taken out. When he was given too much freedom, he had an accident. We still have a gate separating our livingroom from the kitchen, even though, I think I could trust him. But he likely may never be alllowed in the living room - my husband has an issue with that. 

Regardless of what you do, consistency will be your best friend. The area I totally underestimated in owning a havanese is the grooming. I didn't stay on top of it, after he got neutered and couldn't be bathed for two weeks, and I also made the mistake of only using a brush, and now it's apparent he will have to be shaved. 

I hope that was helpful. Consistency at first, establish a routine that works for YOUR family and schedule, and Kipper will catch on!


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, consistency is key. And it's so hard to do everything exactly the same when you have two people taking care of one pet. Sometimes it's me taking him out, sometimes my husband. 

Accidents are farther apart now; thanks to us crating him while we're gone and putting him in an enclosed area in the kitchen when we're too busy to keep an eye on him or play. 

I'm hopeful that these bumps are just because Kipper has been adjusting to his new environment and not because he can't learn!


----------



## Victoria (Jun 1, 2014)

I hear ya! It's the same with parenting children - and I see it all the time, where the parents aren't on the same page....it just creates unnecessary problems. I believe with dog training, it's no different. 

In my circumstance, I did all of the training. And on the ocassion when our kids took Gizmo out, during leash outdoor potty training, I trained them on what to do and say. As long you are both using the same words and responses to disobediance, and as long as one isn't letting him get away with something that was agreed upon wouldn't be allowed - I think it will make things just progress more quickly. Discuss those things - write them out, and keep the end goal in mind.

I found the e-books by Michele Welton (it's been a while since I've needed to reference them but I believe she's been a dog obedience trainer for many years) VERY helpful and I highly recommend them. They are fairly inexpensive and, I think, very thorough. Worth checking into to use as a guide to get you and your spouse on the same page!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Victoria said:


> I hear ya! It's the same with parenting children - and I see it all the time, where the parents aren't on the same page....it just creates unnecessary problems. I believe with dog training, it's no different.
> 
> In my circumstance, I did all of the training. And on the ocassion when our kids took Gizmo out, during leash outdoor potty training, I trained them on what to do and say. As long you are both using the same words and responses to disobediance, and as long as one isn't letting him get away with something that was agreed upon wouldn't be allowed - I think it will make things just progress more quickly. Discuss those things - write them out, and keep the end goal in mind.
> 
> I found the e-books by Michele Welton (it's been a while since I've needed to reference them but I believe she's been a dog obedience trainer for many years) VERY helpful and I highly recommend them. They are fairly inexpensive and, I think, very thorough. Worth checking into to use as a guide to get you and your spouse on the same page!


I definitely agree that everyone needs to be on the same page about behavior expectations, and on how to manage a not-totally-trained puppy. (almost ALL the "accidents" Kodi had when he was younger, were when I had to leave another family member in charge for a while )

Just wanted to comment on the concept of "disobedience", however. I think dogs are rarely "disobedient", and for puppies, that is almost never. Dogs and puppies that do things we don't want them to, are just behaving naturally, but in a way that is contrary to our expectations. It is our job to teach them the manners we expect of a house dog (and that will be a little different for everyone) but when they slip up, it is our fault for either not teaching them well enough, or for not managing the environment well enough. They are just dogs being dogs.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Dogs and puppies that do things we don't want them to, are just behaving naturally, but in a way that is contrary to our expectations. It is our job to teach them the manners we expect of a house dog (and that will be a little different for everyone) but when they slip up, it is our fault for either not teaching them well enough, or for not managing the environment well enough. They are just dogs being dogs.


Muchas gracias, I wish I had said that........but I was thinking it! My one goal in life is to please my Momi and Popi. They take very good care of me and I do my best to please them, but sometimes their directions are confusing to me.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

I really wish I spoke "dog" right now because I'm about to scream! Things had gone much better with Kipper, as I mentioned before. I thought we had a routine going and were on our way!

But all week I've had to struggle with him going in the backyard again. I KNOW for a fact he has to go, but he just doesn't even want to get out there and move. Yesterday he did not pee for about 8 hours! Around 8pm I took him on a short walk to test this out. He wanted to stop and pee a few times but I did not let him, instead I took him back to our yard where he refused to pee. I took him out on our street again and then he went. Why is he all of a sudden doing this???


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

When you take him out on your "street" is there grass around or is he just peeing on the sidewalk? It's normal for a dog to pee while going on walks several times. Also if they happen to poop that's normal too (that's why you carry doggy bags). I don't think it's a good idea not letting him relieve himself when has to go - on the walks outside.

Have you tried rewarding him when he goes in the backyard?


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

He usually pees on grass when we go on walks. Right along the concrete sidewalks or maybe a mailbox, a small tree or fire hydrant. And I always let him pee and poop when we walk. I did not let him yesterday on the first short walk just as a test. I wanted to make sure he did want to go. It was not a long walk, 2 minutes maybe.

Yes, we did the treats and praise for several weeks and we thought we had been successful but now we've regressed


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ari214 said:


> I really wish I spoke "dog" right now because I'm about to scream!


I know what you mean, because sometimes my Momi and Popi get a little edgy......... like when I grab Momi's underwear and play keep away. But what works best with me is patience and back to the basics (like the "come" and "drop it" commands) when I don't do things exactly right.



> Yesterday he did not pee for about 8 hours!


I dunno, I go to bed around 9pm and get up around 6am so I do not go potty for 9 hours. No biggee.

I think my amigo Kipper just needs a high value reward for evacuating in the yard where you want him to go and when you want him to go. For me, going on a walk with my Popi is a VERY high value reward. When I go potty or take a dumparuny in the yard where I am supposed to, I receive extravagant praise and get to go on a walk with Popi. If I happen to go potty again on the walk, fine and dandy, but I know I get the high value reward only for going in the yard first.

So my suggestion is that if the Kipster wants to hold it for 8 hours, that's his choice, but no walk until he let's go in the yard at least once.....then he gets to go on his walkies........and he will let go in the yard eventually! Kipper will respect you more if you are the big alpha dog in the family rather than letting him set the rules. Sorry mi amigo Kipper, but that's the way it works in mi casa.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

You're right about him not peeing for about 8 hours when we're all asleep. But that's because he's also sleeping! And not getting any water or having any movement! How can he not pee when he's had food, water and played some?! That seems a little nutty.

But yeah, we're back to "no walks" until he does what is expected of him. Too bad, Kipper!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ari214 said:


> How can he not pee when he's had food, water and played some?!


WILL POWER!

Kipper knows that if he holds it, you will take him on a walk. My guess is that Kipper also considers a walk a VERY high value reward. Potty first, THEN you get to go on a walk.



> That seems a little nutty.


Yep, my middle names are "nutty", "goofy", and "poco payaso." Isn't being a little nutty a prerequisite for being a Havanese?!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------

